# Handlebar comfort - round vs. flat



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm about to order a new handlebar and have only used the round type in the past.

Is there is any advantage or disadvantage comfort or other wise for the newer flat type bar over the traditional round type in your opinion? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes. I went from a flat carbon bar to a round aluminum bar and no doubt the flat bar was more comfy.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I switched from a round bar to a 3T Ergonova Pro a few months ago and don't think I will ever use a round bar again, except on a fixie. It is definitely a lot more comfortable than a round bar.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I have flat bars on my road bikes and I don't think I will go back to round bars. Flat bars are much more comfortable on long rides.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

while I really prefer the aesthetic of a round bar (with traditional bend), I ride a flat-top bar for the increased comfort.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Flat tops unanimously...


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> Flat tops unanimously...


Wait a minute. I've got both and I'm not partial to one or the other. Both work fine. What's more important to me is the bend. Make mine shallow and NOT ergonomic.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, flat bars make my wallet slimmer so my ass fits on my saddle better.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't like flat bars. Perhaps if I rode with my hands on that spot more often I would but generally I'm only there for portions of climbs where I want to have a good firm grip and round bars are better for that.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I prefer a round bar over a flat-top bar. Probably because I spend very little time on the tops of the bars. I usually stay on the hoods, or just aft of the hoods.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I tried flat top bars. Hated 'em. Much prefer round.


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

I have one bike with a flat top bar and two with round bars. I find the round bars more comfortable.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Don't care*



dasho said:


> I'm about to order a new handlebar and have only used the round type in the past.
> 
> Is there is any advantage or disadvantage comfort or other wise for the newer flat type bar over the traditional round type in your opinion?


Since I spend approximately zero percent of my riding time where the flats would be on a flat bar, I just don't care


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Purely a preference item... you choose. I prefer a 34 cm bar rather than 32 and shallow drops. The 3T Limited Ergosum round is great for me. My last bike had flat tops...liked them too but if you get too comfy on the tops you are too far from the break levers.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I recently switched to 3T ergonova bars and find them a lot more comfortable than my last bars. I think it has more to do with a shallower traditional bend rather than the anatomical easton bars I had prior.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just switched to a FSA Pro Wing flat bar compact. My hands just love it. 
No pain, no numbness.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I find my comfort level much more influenced by saddle position/tilt and overall reach. Bar shape is secondary to me.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

I found the flat bar to be awkward and annoying; I ended up switching back to my original round bar. 

Also, the wing bar just looks sloppy.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

I switched from round aluminum to carbon flat...I love the carbon, I noticed immediate difference in my hand comfort, but I've decided that I'll go back to round carbon...My hands are just not as comfortable on the flats..I think I'm more comfortable gripping around the bar closer to the stem rather than on the flats as it seems to put more weight on my wrists


----------



## Banky (Jun 12, 2002)

I switch last year from round to flat, what a difference. I used more of the bar as far as different hand locations than I did with the round.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

To me, I don't think it would make any difference. I'm always either in the drops or on the hoods. On long steep hills I may switch to the tops for a couple of minutes, but that's all. If you ride on the tops maybe it would make a difference. I don't know. I've never used them.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> Since I spend approximately zero percent of my riding time where the flats would be on a flat bar, I just don't care


+1

My pads for my aero bars cover my bar tops almost entirely. About as close as I come is the bends. Even w/o the aero bars I don't really use the bar tops all that often, but prefer flat/ergo style w/ bar phat to round myself.

Aside from a few I've checked out w/ bends that were too small for my hands, I definitely prefer ergo drops to the traditional bend.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

One of my favorite hand positions is on the bar tops, elbows in, down fairly low. It creates quite a bit of power, and is fairly aero.

It doesn't work on flat tops. At all. The hand-wrapping and using my arms for power just doesn't happen.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm indifferent, but only have experience with round bars. I tend to have this one-sided grip on the tops (which I barely ride on) and the drops. I tend to have a "pulling" grip, so the lower palms and thumbs are less involved. 

If anything, I'd assume flat tops would hurt.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Never tried flat bars, but can only assume I would not like it. I generally ride on the hoods or in the drops. On climbs I use the tops and just like the poster above, I tend to pull on the bars, especially if it is a windy climb. This would never work on a flat bar. I think it basically boils down to personal preference and riding style.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Love flat tops.
I've got the crazy FSA K-wing Compact bars on my newest bike. While they're pretty awesome, these do limit my hand positions quite a bit more than my previous bike, which just had round bars but with chunky Specialized "Bar Phat" tape, so that it gave a *flat-ish* top, but still gave plenty of hand options.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, flat tops are best IMHO. I have 3T Ergonova Pro and they are extremely comfortable...had zero problems on my recent century.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

for those with flat top bars - how far do you tape them across the tops?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm running 3T Ergosums (round tops) today, but have a set of 3T Ergonovas (flat tops) on their way. Must admit that the main reason for trying the Ergonovas is that they are appx 1cm shorter and shallower than the Ergosums, which will let me change hand positions with less effect on shoulders, back and neck.
I'll tape mine as I have taped my previous bars for grip and comfort on the local gravel roads I like to bomb down ever so often, Roubaix style.


----------

